# Quick Take: Hincapie Ronde Bibknickers



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Is there going to be a non-Belgian version for the rest of us?


----------



## Jason Sumner (Jan 9, 2013)

Good question, LostViking. Hincapie also offers the Arenberg Bibknicker, which has similar features but no Belgian flair. See more here: http://www.hincapie.com/products/menswear/tights_knickers/30270M/


----------

